# Shields Facilities maintenance



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Has or Does anyone done work for this Shields Facilities and what are they like. jsut wondering if it's a big waste of my time to give them a quote that I know I will never get the work for. and if I do I want to know what I am getting myself into...


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

ill underbid you anyways.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

trqjnky;1479805 said:


> ill underbid you anyways.


:laughing: OH I darn near pee myself.... Whats up bud. hows the heat treating you. We skipped work today to damn hot out... did you get a call from that place ??


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Im dying in this heat. closed the shop early today, fuggit. No calls yet. no one wants to talk snow untill next month me thinks.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

HAve gotten three request so far. a couple of local Pm send their stuff out for big now. so am working on them and the Home depot ones. I bidded on the hole state for the home depots  keeping my fingers crossed, its a long shot though.


----------

